# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  كلام أهل البيت عليهم السلام في بكاء الأطفال

## همس الصمت

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ( لا تضربوا اطفالكم على بكائهم
فان بكائهم اربعة اشهر شهادة ان لااله الاالله 
واربعة اشهر الصلاة على النبي واله
واربعة اشهر الدعاء لوالديه )

ان بكائهم في الاربعة الاشهر الاولى هو شهادة ان لااله الا الله 
ويكون فيها موحداً بذكر لااله الاالله 
وبكائهم في الاشهر الاربعه الثانيه اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
وبكائهم في الاشهر الاربعه الثالثه الدعاء للوالدين اللهم اغفر لوالدي 

وهنا التحليل 

اولاً: بكاء الطفل في الاربعة الاشهر الاولى وارتباطه بالتوحيد 
عندما يولد الطفل لايعرف في هذا الوجود اماً ولا اباً وانما يعرف 
الذي خلقه معرفه بالفطره ولذا عندما يصرخ انما يلتجئ بالفطره 
الى من خلقه والى من هداه واخرجه من ذلك القبر الرحمي فلهذا 
يلتجئ بالفطره الاولى ويهتدي بها الى التوحيد الربوبي وهذا 
معان عميقه لذا يعبر عنها بانها اسرار
قال تعالى (وان من شيء الايسبح بحمده ولكن لاتفقهون تسبيحهم )

ثانياً: بكاء الطفل في الاشهر الاربعه الثانيه وارتباطه بالولايه 
يبدا الطفل في الاربعة الشهر الثانيه بالتقام ثدي امه ليتناول اللبن
ولكن لايعرف امه على نحو التعيين وانما يلتجئ الى هذه الواسطه.
يشعر هذا الطفل بالفطره ان هذا اللبن الذي يغذيه وهذه 
الواسطه التي تنميه انماهي حقيقة محمد وال محمد لانهم الواسطه في 
الافاضه في كل شئ بمافيه اللبن فبهم صلوات الله عليهم يكشف 
الله الضر وبهم يطعم الخلق وبهم ينزل الغيث لذا فان الطفل لا 
يعرف غير التقام الثدي الذي يشكل الواسطه في انمائه ولذا 
يحس بالفطره بان انماءه هو ببركة المفيض على من في الوجود 
وهم محمد واله ولذا يكون صراخه اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
لينبت اللحم ويشتد العظم 

ثالثاً : بكاء الطفل في الاربعة الاشهر الثالثه وارتباطه بالدعاء لوالديه 
ان صراخ الطفل يكون عباره عن دعاء للوالدين لانه يصل الى
حد المعرفه فاذا وحد وصلى عرف ماعليه من تكليف بالفطره 
الاولى لذا يتوجه الى امه فبمجرد ان يراها يعرف انها امه فيقول 
بصراخه اللهم اغفر لهذه الام فيطلب المغفره لوالديه فصراخ 
الطفل يمثل مبرة لوالديه وهذا تفسير لصراخ الطفل في اوائل ايامه .


فيما يروى عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام 



كان الإمام الصادق عليه السلام يتحدث إلى المفضل بن عمر ـــ فقال له: اعلم يا مفضل ما للأطفال في البكاء من منفعة


و اعلم أن في أدمغة الأطفال رطوبة إن بقيت فيها أحدثت لهم عللا عظيمة من ذهاب البصر و غيره


فالبكاء يسيل تلك الرطوبة من رؤوسهم فيعقبهم ذلك الصحة في أبدانهم و السلامة في أبصارهم


" ألا يحق للأطفال أن يستنفعوا ببكائهم و والداه لا يعرفان ذلك "


فهما يتعبان معه ليسكتانه و يحرسان أن لا يردوا له طلب لئلا يبكي و هما لا يعلمان أن البكاء أصلح له و أجمل عاقبة .
...
من الايميل ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

سبحان الله 

كل الشكر اختي همس على جميل ما قدمتي بارك الله فيك 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*سبحان الله موضوع رائع وجميل* 
*سلمتي أخية*

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

سبحااان الله
يسلمو

----------


## همس الصمت

> سبحان الله 
> 
> كل الشكر اختي همس على جميل ما قدمتي بارك الله فيك 
> ننتظر جديدك



العفو حبيبتي
الف شكر لهذا التشريف العطر ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *سبحان الله موضوع رائع وجميل* 
> 
> 
> *سلمتي أخية*



 
الله يسلمك ويخليكِ 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ
أسعدني جمال حضورك ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> سبحااان الله
> يسلمو



 
الله يسلمك حبيبتي
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ
الف شكر لهذا التشريف ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب .
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

راائع راائع جدا هذا الطرح
 مشكووره خييه 
دمتي بخييير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 

ياسبحان الله.....
صلوات الله وسلامه عليكم ياسادتي ياأولياء الله ...ولعن الله ظالميكم ..
كلامهم نور........وأي نور.......!! نورٌ يغشى القلوب...

غاليتي هموووس...
موضوعكِ عميق...وجدير بالتقديم بالفعل...
رائع جداً...احتوى معلومات ودلالات جديدة على محوري الفكري..

يعطيك العافية يارب..وجُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

مرحومة الوالدين..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

> راائع راائع جدا هذا الطرح
> مشكووره خييه 
> دمتي بخييير



الروعه تكمن في جمال حضورك أخي الكريم
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ...
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم  
> ياسبحان الله..... 
> صلوات الله وسلامه عليكم ياسادتي ياأولياء الله ...ولعن الله ظالميكم .. 
> كلامهم نور........وأي نور.......!! نورٌ يغشى القلوب... 
> 
> غاليتي هموووس... 
> موضوعكِ عميق...وجدير بالتقديم بالفعل...
> رائع جداً...احتوى معلومات ودلالات جديدة على محوري الفكري.. 
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ حبيبتي
أسعدني جمال حضورك في صفحتي
الله لايحرمني من جمال حضورك يارب ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

